# AVE Train Madrid to Malaga info



## wafu (Aug 14, 2008)

Hello can anyone help. 
I have some friends flying into Madrid on an international flight and want to buy tickets for the AVE to Malaga.
Because of potential flight delays they want to know if they pre book a ticket 40% discount, but are delayed, missing the train, could they use the same ticket on a later train? 
Also...is there a luggage allowance on the train? 

Cheers
Gary


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

If they pre-book a train ticket and don't get there on time, then I think they lose the the money and need to buy a new ticket

I think pero no cierto

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

I have in the past had OPEN tickets for the AVE - but they're more expensive - were BUSINESS class too.

Normally you can rebook at the station and take an earlier train if there's space. But iirc if you miss the train on a standard/discount ticket - you're stuffed.


----------



## wafu (Aug 14, 2008)

*AVE Madrid to Mlaga*

Thanks for all the quick replies guys. I'll pass the info on.


----------

